# Sweet Pea's Quads



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First boy - chocolate broken with white - 3rd born
[attachment=6:x7pmecwq]Sweet Pea's kids 001.jpg[/attachment:x7pmecwq]

happy triplets
[attachment=5:x7pmecwq]Sweet Pea's kids 004.jpg[/attachment:x7pmecwq]

Kitten
[attachment=4:x7pmecwq]Sweet Pea's kids 006.jpg[/attachment:x7pmecwq]

Presto makes quads
[attachment=3:x7pmecwq]Sweet Pea's kids 009.jpg[/attachment:x7pmecwq]

the happy family
[attachment=2:x7pmecwq]Sweet Pea's kids 012.jpg[/attachment:x7pmecwq]

Lucky helping us with Kitten
[attachment=1:x7pmecwq]Sweet Pea's kids 016.jpg[/attachment:x7pmecwq]

Kitten and Presto
[attachment=0:x7pmecwq]Sweet Pea's kids 015.jpg[/attachment:x7pmecwq]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

more later - off to work with me


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

WOW!! LOOK AT THAT SIZE DIFFERENCE IN THE LAST PIC!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!

Im glad everyone is doing well!

They are adoirable! Congrats!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey!!!!! WOW QUADS!!!!! They are ADORABLE!! Are you planning on bottle feeding any of them or will Sweet Pea be able to raise all 4 herself? You must be so excited!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww Stacey, they are all beautiful!! Looks like theres only one that looks like daddy! The other 3 look like Sw'P!! And the difference in size....well with 4 that's to be expected! You did good choosing to bottle Kitten and Presto, the weakest and the strongest, to give the other 2 chance on thriving with mom. Congrats again!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW Stacey, They are so cute. I do know that with Quads they are different in size but that is a Huge difference. 
Stacey, do you get to take them to work with you? That would be fun but I really do not see you getting hair cuts done.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty babies!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

They are very, very cute- love Presto's markings! The other kids have a very unusual color..


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute Stacey. Sweet pea did great.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Awww! I want one! They are so cute and Sweet Pea seems to be proud.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable!!!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

That is fantastic. I had no idea there could be that kind of size difference.

Congrats!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are precious!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kitten is out with Sweet Pea. Presto is still being bottle fed. THough if she will take him back I may try putting him in with her :shrug: I dont' know if it will be to taxing on her though

He is taking the bottle OK. He only drank 4 ounces + in the past 6+ hours 

Anyway I have more pictures
This is Kitten when she was inside
[attachment=3:223qtxyd]Sweet Pea's kids 023.jpg[/attachment:223qtxyd]

Boy on left girl on right (these two were teh ones coming out together)
[attachment=2:223qtxyd]Sweet Pea's kids 024.jpg[/attachment:223qtxyd]

Girl 
[attachment=1:223qtxyd]Sweet Pea's kids 027.jpg[/attachment:223qtxyd]
girl again She is obviously a broken something but not sure what..... buckskin?? or maybe chamoisee??
[attachment=0:223qtxyd]Sweet Pea's kids 025.jpg[/attachment:223qtxyd]


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just precious Stacey!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so adorable- such pretty colors.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i have to laugh
my husband and son are avid hunters and they both have those headlamps
well this spring he bought me one
:? 
he never said a word (i don't hunt)
then come kidding time i knew why he bought it!!!!
LOL :greengrin: 

congrats they are adorable


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So very cute! I hope Kitten is still doing well. So, how do you like having multiples Stacey?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Stacey they are all so precious, Sw' P is such a good momma too! I bet she would take Presto back.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Liz I tried taking Presto to his mom but he was afraid of her :slapfloor: 

He is doing well on the bottle - takes 1 ounce every 3 hours. We encourage him to eat more but that is all he wants. He really is small for a ND kid anyway though not tiny like Kitten.

Kitten is doing GREAT. She has more energy then the other 3 combined. She isn't afraid of ANYTHING. I am always about to trip on her because she likes being between my legs. She doesn't care if a dog comes up to her (I wonder why :scratch: lol) and she is always hopping and jumping and running around the pen while the others sleep. She wears herself out and then sleeps in the feed dish.  She truly is amazing.

I wasn't to keen on the quads at first but now that everyone is healthy and happy I am very pleased :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's because you were there to help out momma! You did great with helping Kitten and Presto is going to make someone a very happy person...being as he is bonded to you that is :wink: So I am very happy that YOU had the experience with quads....I'd be a worse basket case! :ROFL:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww ~ "my" sweet little Presto (hahaha ... sorry, I'm excited about getting him!)
I think that "we" (ok ok .... I) really need to see MORE MORE MORE pictures of him (well, and the other cute kids to I guess) 
I saved every single picture of him that you showed me, and/or posted on here ... HAHAHA ! I showed him to Jasmine and she's thrilled about him !

Anyway, glad that the kids are all doing wonderful for you and that you can finally take a deep breath and relax a little ! ALthough there's always something to do when you raise goats ... and especially when your doe has QUADS !!!!!!
So good luck with them, I love the updates (of course) !! And can't wait for more pics !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now how did I know that he would be coming to PA?!! :leap: 



(.Ya know somethin' Julie? I think that he and Lily would make you some pretty babies....seeing as how her momma is white.)


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

How is her udder? The kids are looking great.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Picture isn't that great --- but I will post the picture I have (please excuse her appearance I have been a bit frazzled with everything and haven't had a chance to clean her up.


Her rear attachment could be better but she has great potential for capacity I think and her medial is really nice IMO (she is lopsided I noticed when taking this pic, the triplets like the right side so I need to work on this a bit)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey they are just adorable! I must have missed out on something here.. I thot you had little goaties, as in nigis and or pygmies...Sweet Pea looks like a larger breed. :? My ignorance is not always bliss...sometimes its embarassing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You're right Stacey, rear could be higher and teats seem to be outward but she definately looks to have capacity...though with feeding quads I'm sure she's not had chance to fill up! LOL


> I thot you had little goaties, as in nigis and or pygmies


Nancy, Sweet Pea is a registered Nigerian Dwarf...at times it's even difficult for myself to get pics of mine that show their true size.lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe the babies are so small it makes her look big

She is also on the larger end - one reason why I thought of selling her, but not now. Even if all she is is a brood doe I am happy with her ability to produce multipuls (lets just hope for twins or triplets, no more quads) and she is staying.


SP has decided that Kitten isn't hers anymore, keeps biting at her. But Kitten is smart, she nurses when one of the others is nursing. :thumb: She will also come up to nurse when I am there so I hold sweet pea. It is working for now :sigh: 

Presto thinks he is a person. When I take him outside he just stands there and won't move. When I bring him in the house he goes jumping and playing. :hair: Mom wants him outside .... I am going to work at it but for now he is really scared of the other goats :roll:


----------

